# Guitar Picks (TV show)



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Exploring the upper 3-digit stations on the PVR/digital box, I stumbled across the HIFI station, that I gather Torontonians have been watching for years already. Looking to see what was on after the current movie, I saw a show called "Guitar Picks", which piqued my interest. I watched an episode and found it was narrated by Kim Mitchell and was apparently produced in 2011 or so. Lots of closeups of great guitars. Caught 2 more episodes my wife graciously recorded today, including one that had a great profile on Robert Godin and Godin guitars, and another profile of George Gruhn.

Since it is not a new series, I was curious if it was well-known by some of you in the GTA, and if so, how long the series ran for. A quick Google and IMDB search indicates it started production in 2011, but doesn't indicate how many episodes were produced.

Any info?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm in the gta and had never heard of it. Cut the cable in March so may have to take a peak around to watch an episode or two.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I've only ever seen one episode where he chronicles the origins of his Blue. I was really well produced and Kim made for an excellent host as he did on Q. Looks like I have some more material for the pandemic playlist.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I really like Kim on Q. He told some really great stories. He spoke of asking Lindsey Buckingham to play an intro to one of their songs on air. LB refused but Kim couldn't help himself. They had an acoustic right their, the listeners would love to hear it. Apparently LB just glared at Kim the whole while that he was playing. Oops! LOL


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Kim's an outstanding musician. His work with Max Webster is divine and he was essentially the soundtrack to Canadian summer parties throughout the 80s. I defy any doubters to listen to _Beyond the Moon_ by Max Webster off the Mutiny Up My Sleeve album..... a true slice of prog-rock virtuosity.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got some episodes on the PVR at the moment but I may have already seen them. It's almost the only guitar program on TV, and kind of light on information, though the video is decent quality. Mitchell is good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

CMT used to be a sort of guitar channel, with plenty of axes to drool over. As it went the way that Muchmusic did, reducing the music content in favour of sitcom reruns and the like, guitars were replaced by guys with stubble and big hats.

Mitchell's show had LOTS of loving closeups of LOTS of guitars, including plenty of off-the-beaten-path items, like Wandre guitars and the like. The Godin profile gave an in-depth look at many of the stages of instrument production. Not mentioned, of course, was the way that their production conveniently straddles Quebec/Vermont borders to take advantage of "Made in..." laws. But then, the show is as apolitical as one can get, and showcases people and guitars, so that's understandable.

Listings are undoubtedly different in different locales. In the Ottawa region, the HIFI channel is channel 538.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't think it ran for that long. I seem to recall episodes with Keith Scott and Colin Cripps.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Exploring the upper 3-digit stations on the PVR/digital box, I stumbled across the HIFI station, that I gather Torontonians have been watching for years already. Looking to see what was on after the current movie, I saw a show called "Guitar Picks", which piqued my interest. I watched an episode and found it was narrated by Kim Mitchell and was apparently produced in 2011 or so. Lots of closeups of great guitars. Caught 2 more episodes my wife graciously recorded today, including one that had a great profile on Robert Godin and Godin guitars, and another profile of George Gruhn.
> 
> Since it is not a new series, I was curious if it was well-known by some of you in the GTA, and if so, how long the series ran for. A quick Google and IMDB search indicates it started production in 2011, but doesn't indicate how many episodes were produced.
> 
> Any info?


I don't know how long it has been running for but it seems they repeat the same half dozen or so episodes over and over and over again .. there's the Jay Jay French episode, yadda yadda .. it's a great show but a very short list of episodes, maybe 10 tops


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> A quick Google and IMDB search indicates it started production in 2011, but doesn't indicate how many episodes were produced. Any info?


Pretty sure I saw five or six of them during one period and when I found them again I'd seen them all. I don't know if that's the total of them or not.

Not a dud in the ones I saw - Mr. Mitchell does a great job making guests relaxed and open to telling stories. I remember one (details lost in the fog) who admitted that he almost always had trouble playing one of his very well-known riffs, and struggled with it on-camera a bit before nailing it. Real people. Good show.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SG-Rocker said:


> chronicles the origins of his Blue


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fred Gifford said:


> I don't know how long it has been running for but it seems they repeat the same half dozen or so episodes over and over and over again .. there's the Jay Jay French episode, yadda yadda .. it's a great show but a very short list of episodes, maybe 10 tops


That was more or less the basis of my query, I have no idea how many episodes there are, and whether it is worthwhile to set the PVR to record all episodes. I seen 4 episodes so far.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well we watch it out here in the west about a 1/2 dozen shows is all I have ever seen maybe 2 or so more but I doubt any more then that. A fun little show but is never satisfying always feel like it should have been a bit longer.
Well checked with Shaw cable and it shows 9 shows for only one year


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

From BlueCurve TV on Shaw:


*Guitar Picks*

(2011-)In this 12-part series, Kim Mitchell meets people with a passion for playing and collecting guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks one and all for the info. I'll keep my eyes peeled for the half-dozen or so episodes I haven't yet seen. Hopefully, the station won't have broadcast them already, or at least will rebroadcast them at some point.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems it didn't run for too long.





Guitar Picks | TV Guide


Watch full episodes of Guitar Picks and get the latest breaking news, exclusive videos and pictures, episode recaps and much more at TVGuide.com




www.tvguide.com




Not too sure if you can see the episodes thru this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just did a search on YouTube 'Guitar Picks TV Show' and 11 of the 12 shows came up


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I just did a search on YouTube 'Guitar Picks TV Show' and 11 of the 12 shows came up


Cool! Thanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen some on YouTube--including the one on Blue--whcih I think someone here pointed out to me after I posted questions here about it after seeing Kim Mitchell live


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is what's on my PVR at the moment, the same few being repeated on HIFI channel.


----------



## Rick Isle (10 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> Cool! Thanks.


To my viewing on BBCF (formerly HIFI, on 708 rogers), there are only 8 of these shows. Where did you get 11-12 ?


----------



## GlennE (9 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> Exploring the upper 3-digit stations on the PVR/digital box, I stumbled across the HIFI station, that I gather Torontonians have been watching for years already. Looking to see what was on after the current movie, I saw a show called "Guitar Picks", which piqued my interest. I watched an episode and found it was narrated by Kim Mitchell and was apparently produced in 2011 or so. Lots of closeups of great guitars. Caught 2 more episodes my wife graciously recorded today, including one that had a great profile on Robert Godin and Godin guitars, and another profile of George Gruhn.
> 
> Since it is not a new series, I was curious if it was well-known by some of you in the GTA, and if so, how long the series ran for. A quick Google and IMDB search indicates it started production in 2011, but doesn't indicate how many episodes were produced.
> 
> Any info?


 I am currently signed up with Guitareo.com on a 30 day free trial and under courses that have 24 episodes of Guitar Picks.


----------

